# Cutting a bead on inside curve



## vtkokomo (Jan 28, 2012)

New to the forum - need help.

To make a decorative bead along an edge, I plan to use a point cutting roundover bit with 3/16 radius (see attachment). I'm OK with straight edges but also have the inside curve of an ellipse for which I can only guess I'll need a home made template and some sort of guide bushing. Is there an easier way?


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

vtkokomo said:


> New to the forum - need help.
> 
> To make a decorative bead along an edge, I plan to use a point cutting roundover bit with 3/16 radius (see attachment). I'm OK with straight edges but also have the inside curve of an ellipse for which I can only guess I'll need a home made template and some sort of guide bushing. Is there an easier way?



depending on what you're making you might be able to do it with an edge guide that follows curves like this one:

Arched Fluting Jig & Edge Guide:
Best Sellers - Combination Arched Fluting Jig & Edge Guide


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I will 2nd. Greg post but add you can make your own very easy and you can take off a bearing or 2 or 3 of them off some of router bits and some tee nuts and you will have one that will follow just about any curve or angle...just like the fixture that Greg posted but do it for peanuts plus it's great little cir.jig as well...


See video below, it will show you how to set it up and how to use the jig..the one I made (below) is for small stock but you can make it as big as you want with any cir.jig.see video tab menu on the web page below.
I use a brass pin to line up the jig ,,on dead center of the mark on the board,,I use a 1/16" drill bit to mark the board,I drop the brass pin in place and lock the bearings in place.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/400-1297/best_sellers

Here's a little tip, if you double click on the video it will blow it out to full screen to make it easy-er to view and get all the deal tails. 
The pictures below are of the jig setup for the doing the curve type slots but it's easy to add the edge guide if you want to or just use the bearing on the jig (4 ea.) , you can also get the bearings from MLCS for a song if you want to..I did not post the pivot pin to use it as a cir.jig, I just use one of the bolt heads the norm or I have a 1/8" diam. pin also that works the same way just a smaller pivot pin hole, made with Allen 5/16" diam. set screw and ground down to 1/8" diam..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ball_bearings.html#ball_bearing_guides_anchor

==
===

===



gregW said:


> depending on what you're making you might be able to do it with an edge guide that follows curves like this one:
> 
> Arched Fluting Jig & Edge Guide:
> Best Sellers - Combination Arched Fluting Jig & Edge Guide


----------



## vtkokomo (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Greg and Bob. This type of guide is exactly what I was looking for. 

Bob, I'll try to make one similar to yours and the photos will help. Exactly which link was for the video? I couldn't find anything that demonstrated how to make the jig although the link to routerforums led me to a wealth of info with the woodsmith video index.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You're Welcome for my small part.

Here's a link to the web page that has a demo video , you don't need a video how to make one they are easy to make ,very simple one.
I just made my copy with less parts, in the KISS way

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/400-1297/best_sellers



==


vtkokomo said:


> Thanks Greg and Bob. This type of guide is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Bob, I'll try to make one similar to yours and the photos will help. Exactly which link was for the video? I couldn't find anything that demonstrated how to make the jig although the link to routerforums led me to a wealth of info with the woodsmith video index.


----------

